# To those of you with landlords...



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Make sure to tell them to let you know before they spray herbicide on the lawn. Someone I know's dog just almost died because their landlord did it and didn't tell them.. dog nibbled on the grass and almost died, severe kidney damage. I let my landlord know and for those of you who rent, it might be a precaution to think about..


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info, But in our case... we can barely convince him to actually seed the damn thing... I'll have to post pictures of our dirt patch... and then has the gall to tell me i'm free to fix it up if i like!! :lol:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you that is good advice.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, thank you, its a good reminder to be careful. It is something I'm really careful of when I walk my dog and my cat - neighbourhood lawns that have been sprayed with fertiliser/bug killers.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Make sure to tell them to let you know before they spray herbicide on the lawn. Someone I know's dog just almost died because their landlord did it and didn't tell them.. dog nibbled on the grass and almost died, severe kidney damage. I let my landlord know and for those of you who rent, it might be a precaution to think about..


It's also an important thing for those of us in homes that have someone else put "weed & feed" on their lawn. You need to let them know you have pets (or kids) so that they will use the appropriate product.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

That is good advice.

I wish my landlords were decent enough to care the lawn. I hate where I live. Only good thing is I can walk to work.


----------

